# CRS market price



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I believe that I finally have the pricing down for both CRS and CRS JPRL

When I began this hobby I also thought my S+ or SS with careful breeding will one day bring me a special SSS worth the $3000 usd I keep hearing about. Unlikely, but not impossible. This was the thought process created by my negligence at the time.

As it turn out most crs have been crossed with snow white or golden bee and will never reach that price range. 

So to my understanding now. There are only 2 sets of CRS prices.
CRS JPRL S-SSS has their own price range $20-$3000 
and mixed CRS S-SS has their own price range $5-$100

If i'm way off, please let me know.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Bump

So I guess nobody is sure about the pricing?
So off topic I managed to pick up the long await Netlea gold for crystal red shrimps from AI. They did a ph test from a cup sample and it read 6.0!!
Which should make our tap water a perfect 6.4 after the adjustments.

They are selling 9 lb bags for $36.









Back


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

yeah,
Pricing for JRPL are crazy
i've seen many bids on bidders.jp ( i think that's the site)
going over 200,000 YEN per piece or pair.

Mixed (with white bees) are relatively cheaper, but extreme flowers or crowns are still around 100$ i think.

Anyways,
Are those good? im planning to get a substrate that is very fine but doesn't melt down after few monthes (like amazonia 2)


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

oh and those prices that im getting are from korean site.
im doing alot of pricing checks, as im planning to buy some during the summer time.

nvm it's
www.bidders.co.jp/item
i dunno how to navigate through that web,
if u can read japanese ! navagate through them


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah those are very high prices indeed.
I just wanted to confirm that there are 2 sets of pricing for crystal red shrimps.
Mixed and jprl, is there another set of prices or a gap anyone is aware of?

The soil seems to be great and about the same size as ada aqua soil. 
I will be adding them to my fish tank tonight and hopefully there isn't an ammonia spike as with ada. Otherwise there wight be alot of dead fishies tomorrow morning.

Are you thinking about getting a bag? common get one! you gotta "touch the nature" like the chinglish on the bag says lol.


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

ahha. probably i will,
but it's kinda far for me to get to AI
i wasplanning to get Ebi substrate from that fluval thing lol
i heard that it's good


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

noo avoid that..
it lasts for 2 months then kaputz.
For shrimp soil I recommended asia brand rather then north America brand.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Jay,

the soil is sold for 39.99 a bag, not $36 (as stated on their website).

You seem to be lucky cuz you got 1 bag out of the 12 they've recieved.
It was some leftovers from the factory relocation in China. I suppose they won't be receiving that for a little while. However, the planting soil works nearly the same.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Beijing08 said:


> Jay,
> 
> the soil is sold for 39.99 a bag, not $36 (as stated on their website).
> 
> ...


Yup, they both get the job done by lowering the ph. 
Only difference I was told is the plant soil is more nutrient rich. I suppose this is more advantageous for growing algae in a shrimp tank.

Oups i just checked my receipt and it was $39, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> noo avoid that..
> it lasts for 2 months then kaputz.
> For shrimp soil I recommended asia brand rather then north America brand.


hmmm... last time I looked Japan is still in Asia right? maybe shifted by a couple metres but still in Asia.

The Fluval Stratum is made in Japan. I have heard by a Hagen insider, unconfirmed, that it comes from the same plant that produces a product called Ebikuma. This is an Asian brand, right?

Calling a product bad because it is a North American brand rather than Asian brand borders on an oxymoron.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

h_s said:


> hmmm... last time I looked Japan is still in Asia right? maybe shifted by a couple metres but still in Asia.
> 
> The Fluval Stratum is made in Japan. I have heard by a Hagen insider, unconfirmed, that it comes from the same plant that produces a product called Ebikuma. This is an Asian brand, right?
> 
> Calling a product bad because it is a North American brand rather than Asian brand borders on an oxymoron.


Haha a few meters. I suppose I did over step my own words. I was trying to illustrate the point that the fluval stratum is not at the same level as compared to many proven Asian brands that have been on the market for years. Regardless of it's "origin" of excavation, IMHO Fluval gave the go-ahead to the Aqua soil company without full knowledge of the quality of product they were receiving. This is not to say the fluval product is bad, and with less w/c and r/o water it should last alot longer. Rather it is convenient when other options are not available. Majority of people won't make a trip all the way up to Markham for a 9lb bag of soil to carry on the bus and with the emerging interest in shrimps i think Fluval will do very well in the years to come.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

One of my friend said Netlea will have the same fate as those fake ADA soil, because it is a China product... I am a Chinese, and I am still skeptic on any China product (because it sucks)

You can be our pioneer and tell us your future result!


----------



## novice (Mar 14, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> One of my friend said Netlea will have the same fate as those fake ADA soil, because it is a China product... I am a Chinese, and I am still skeptic on any China product (because it sucks)
> 
> You can be our pioneer and tell us your future result!


Now - im scartching my head - was planning to buy a bag of netlea (if there were any remaining) - but wondering if i should give Fluval a try - looking for an alternate to the genuine ADA.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

China...

Fake Car
Fake Chocolate
Fake Rice
Fake Toothpaste
Fake Milk
Fake Egg
Fake Iphone
Fake Military Drill

Why not Fake Soil???

second thought?

to me = YES!


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

novice said:


> Now - im scartching my head - was planning to buy a bag of netlea (if there were any remaining) - but wondering if i should give Fluval a try - looking for an alternate to the genuine ADA.


yo Ricky, AI got 360 bags of it. Not many shrimp soil, but the plant soil is fine.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> One of my friend said Netlea will have the same fate as those fake ADA soil, because it is a China product... I am a Chinese, and I am still skeptic on any China product (because it sucks)
> 
> You can be our pioneer and tell us your future result!


lol notice that everything around you is made in CHINA.
Even all ADA products and Eheim Classic filters are made in China.
it's up to you to decide what's best 
The definition of fake is a counterfeit of an original product. i.e. there is a REAL product out there. Since the Netlea is the brand on its own, I don't see how it can be "fake" soil. The only concern, from my understanding, is that you're worried about its ability to buffer the water to a desired pH/kh level (which I totally understand, after Aquainspiration's ADA incident). Only time can tell us whether it's worth it or not. But before that, I would not bluntly say something is "fake" without any proof or understanding of it.

Just my two cents, Alex


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I think its up to the Chinese to be the toughest on Chinese products... including our kids. 

=P


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Can someone translate the specs for both the Netlea substrates on their site?

Sort of lazy of them to not of it on their own.


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

The reason I'm leaning towards genuine is because
A) I don't think AI wants to further damage it's reputation with shrimp soil so they do have quality control now in place.
B) They bought this from the Netlea official distributor of north america.
C) They showed me a cup with the plant soil in our tap water for a 3 days and the pH read 6.2
D)They gave me a guarantee when I mentioned my previously less then satisfied ADA purchase.

E) Only 10 bags of shrimp soil left! Less nutrient then the plant version so hopefully reduce chance of algae bloom. $45 taxes for a 9lb bag, which can fill 3 fluval edges.


I have it in my second tank for 2 days now so hopefully I can post the results tonight.

Ideally it should be 
pH 6.2
gH 2-4
kh_0-2


The Fluval is good too if the trip is to far. 
Just make sure NOT to rinse when setting up. Just let the filter remove the cloudiness, use R/O water, and minimal water changes and this should prolong the pH buffering capability by 100%-300%.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> B) They bought this from the Netlea official distributor of north america.


i agree with everything you've said above. Except AI IS the distributor lol. They got the soil from the manufacturer directly


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

CrystalMethShrimp said:


> Ideally it should be
> pH 6.2
> gH 2-4
> kh_0-2


Are these the specs on the bag?

Is this stuff safe to be used with bottom dwelling fish?


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just tested my 7 gal and the water is down from 7.6 to 6.8ph in 48 hours.
I hope it stay around 6.4 when it's finished dropping.

As such I won't bother to test my gH and kH now rather in another 48 hours.


----------



## dawson7610 (Feb 20, 2011)

Sorry guys, where is AI located anyway?Want to get a bag f4 they all gone lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dawson7610 said:


> Sorry guys, where is AI located anyway?Want to get a bag f4 they all gone lol


http://www.aquainspiration.com/contactus.asp


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

dawson7610 said:


> Sorry guys, where is AI located anyway?Want to get a bag f4 they all gone lol


They only have 340 bags left so hurry before ti's all gone!


----------



## dawson7610 (Feb 20, 2011)

340 bags? Lol now i can relax a bit


CrystalMethShrimp said:


> They only have 340 bags left so hurry before ti's all gone!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Any news on how this stuff holds up? I mean the CRS substrate. I picked up one of these bags and set up a new tank on Saturday with it.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

Kerohime said:


> Any news on how this stuff holds up? I mean the CRS substrate. I picked up one of these bags and set up a new tank on Saturday with it.


Theres a new thread in the plants section that i started specifically for this purpose. Check it


----------

